# past summer...



## Roach (Feb 15, 2009)

traveled with a vegan...she was awesome but god damn is it hard to dumpster her food when most of the time you find left over chicken bones and such...how do vegans do it???

hey anyone down to travel with me and my pal to Columbia, Mo to hang with my best pal zack


----------



## mkirby (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian and I've never had a problem steering clear of meat while dumpstering. It might actually be smarter to avoid meat and dairy because you're more likely to get sick off of that than anything else. 

Although it must be hard for vegans to avoid dairy/eggs entirely...half the dumpstering I do is in the afternoon for pastry after all the bakeries close.


----------



## Angela (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not a vegan but I wish I could find more vegan stuff in the dumpsters. Most of the stuff I find is not vegan and it's not friendly to my hormonal disorder either. Most of it is vegetarian though, this shit's really not as healthy as people like to think it is!


----------



## Speedy (Feb 16, 2009)

I traveled with a vegan and she could always find something to eat but never enough for a whole meal. She never complained, but she must have always been hungry.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I was in minneapolis for a while, and I made the mistake of dumpstering some poizza outside of this old pizza joint, and I got pretty sick. but after a few beers I felt like superman again!


----------

